# Reptile shops in or near Tamworth



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone know of any?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just the ones inside the garden centres pet sections really, 

nearest propper rep shops as far as i know are scales and tails in leicester or birmingham reptiles and pets?


----------

